
Examples of Unexpected Mathematical Images - ogogmad
https://mathoverflow.net/questions/178139/examples-of-unexpected-mathematical-images
======
ogogmad
Not listed in the thread, but roots of all Littlewood polynomials:
[http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/roots/beauty.pdf](http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/roots/beauty.pdf)

